# MFD - Mayfield Childcare



## System (14 November 2016)

Upon listing, Mayfield Childcare will own 16 existing long day childcare centres located in and around metropolitan Melbourne, representing 1,360 licensed placed children.

It is anticipated that MFD will list on the ASX during November 2016.

http://www.mayfieldchildcare.com.au


----------

